# Sight pins not aligned with string and arrow



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I went to my archery range last night. Decided to shoot couple arrows through paper to see how they are flying. I got tear high. Not very much but I do. Also I realized that when I align string with my arrow the scope pins are offset to the left of the arrow. But when I shoot at 50 , 60 yards I always get in the center of the target. Does it mean that I have bad shooting form and I just adjust my bow to compensate that? Or what is wrong? Why my pins are not aligned with the string and arrow? Maybe a dumb question but I'm not very familiar with all the bow tuning.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope. Thats normal. That is the effect opposing the way the cams lean as the cables pull sideways during the draw cycle.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Aha! Not it make sense. Okay. But the high tear. Should I move my nock point lower or move rest higher?


----------



## stuie88 (Nov 14, 2013)

If you still have some height to. Play with at the shelf then either should do the same thing


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

Sight pins to the left is pretty normal for a right hand shooter. This can be a result of how the bow is held with the left hand, cam lean, and form. Tear high may need to fix but wouldn't touch it if broadheads or walk back tuning say its fine. As far as hitting dead center at longer ranges to me would suggest that your level if you have one is out or you need to adjust your sight and or 3rd axis.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Two of my bows, my pin is to the left of my string. My other two bows, my pin is lined up with my string. I was always curious. Glad somebody finally asked.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know why is that way but I don't have any problems with center shot. Even the paper does not show anything


----------

